# If you are willing to do work..Boom! You will cash checks.



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

You WILL NOT GET AHEAD WITH JUST DOING THE WO's ladies & gents. You MUST be willing to bid and do the repairs to make the $$. Period. And if other people suck at wints... Cause they're new.. That's AWESOME NEWS FOR YOU... Bid a THAW and make 800 bones. Step up your game or your business will die. If you want to know.. Here's some free advice folks.. A short list of things you SHOULD bid at every property:



Shrub trimming

Gutter cleaning

Lawn cuts/ snow removal

Debris

Some venders will pay you to move people's lawn stuff inside

Failed wints 

Thawing water lines

Removing dead animals

And of course our favorite friend ... Mold & discoloration treatment... Pay outs are good and worth the time to photograph and measure. Bid separate line items for each room... 1- bleach treatment of mold, 2-treat discoloration w kilz or drylok if walls seeping. 

BOOM!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

When the mold grows back and spreads from the 500 sq ft you bleached and killzed without being licensed in mold remediation the backcharges/claims will start rolling in. BOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is how I handle this one with a line item qualifier in my bids. 

1. Discoloration at walls in bathroom, halls closet and bedroom closet. We will not disturb this in any way. If it is dirty it stays dirty.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

All of those things are standard bid requirements for every client we have ever worked for. 

Honestly I believe we might make more money if we just did the work orders. After all that is the only thing we are being compensated for. If I were to go to a property to remove the limb on the shed roof and I just remove it and take a quick before during and after then BOOM (as you say) I'm done. No taking more pics and no two hours behind a computer bidding out work that will never be done anyway. That would suit me fine. The more 12,000.00 mold jobs I do the more they extend me out then find reasons not to pay. Like no sticker on the toilet tank or no pic of antifreeze in toilet. Even though we never did the winterization. :yawn:


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

We have been doing these things for 10+ years. Boom!

They are listed on most of the work orders. Boom!

At least you didn't preach that if only we did a good job, nothing bad would happen to us. Thank you.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> We have been doing these things for 10+ years. Boom!
> 
> They are listed on most of the work orders. Boom!
> 
> At least you didn't preach that if only we did a good job, nothing bad would happen to us. Thank you.


Boom! I just chuckled!

You might add seal all roof penetrations to prevent leaking to your list. I usually get 250-375 for it. They buy it up so I get up there with a tube of black roof sealant and make a quick profit.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't forget to bid for proper disposal of all hazards, flammables and explosives. 

BOOM!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Don't forget to bid for proper disposal of all hazards, flammables and explosives.
> 
> BOOM!


:lol::lol::lol:BOOM


----------



## USPA1249DCT2 (Jan 10, 2013)

BOOM! (I just had to say it).


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

What is the purpose of this post? Most orders, I just report the property as occupied, that way I am making the least money. Sometimes I get lucky and they actually pay the trip charge. Cashin in folks. BOOM


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

ADP LLC said:


> What is the purpose of this post? Most orders, I just report the property as occupied, that way I am making the least money. Sometimes I get lucky and they actually pay the trip charge. Cashin in folks. BOOM


Right there with ya bro ain't gettin my lazy arse out of my vehicle to do work. I'm content making my million the easy way! BOOM!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I love Boom Boom


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Back in the early 90's I used to install competion car audio systems. Some of those things could really BOOM!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Like... you know... totally... Boom and sh*t.


----------



## rjmalibo (Feb 14, 2014)

My favorite boxer was BOOM BOOM Mancini.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Boom Boom out go the lights!....."Rick Derringer"


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*cant resist*

*what about...*

*boom boom boom lets go back to my room *

*bam bam bam lets get ready to jam *

*here comes grass season lol *
:thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

_here comes grass season lol _
:thumbup:

can I charge to plow off the snow to get to the grass?????????


----------



## )( WAR JUNKIE )( (Dec 23, 2013)

Like you're going to get rich scooping out gutters and hauling debris out of a house?
Or thawing out a house? The only thaw I got excited, bid is still unanswered going on three months. pretty sure mother nature is going to do my work for me and I'll end up "treating" piles of discoloration (mold) and sweating my a$$ off later hoping it doesn't come back to haunt me.
If you wanna get rich quick, find a different business. Pimping is good for a few hundred a day, but I have heard pimping ain't easy.... maybe try selling crack, or robbing banks, 

But, if you're just out to make some decent money, pres ain't bad, just not as good as whatever newsletter sold you their "insider secrets"

And yes.... boom.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

boom


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

In Ohio there in no certificate or license. Aaaaand if there was.. We would certainly make sure to comply.. Why would you assume we wouldn't. Very premature boom on your part. Lol


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

I wrote this as a helpful resource to those who asked for help, advice and those who were complaining about not making any money. So no need to be rebellious towards my helpfulness. If that only reaches the unwilling-to-appreciate... So be it. Was just being a nice person. Lol have a good & fruitful day


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

I just don't see what all you folks are crying about? We make a ton of dough. We do a great job and are an assets to those who hire us.. If that makes you sick.. Too bad... Hah thanks for those who did comment and offer something.. And to those who were just comedic  life's too short not to
Laugh A little!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Just curious if you have discussed this with your Insurance agent. When I did i found out it was an additional $5000 on top of my GL


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sometimes I supply my own*

dead animal. BOOM


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Duey said:


> I just don't see what all you folks are crying about? We make a ton of dough. We do a great job and are an assets to those who hire us.. If that makes you sick.. Too bad... Hah thanks for those who did comment and offer something.. And to those who were just comedic  life's too short not to
> Laugh A little!!!



What I learned in this business is follow the 3 rules of a plumber. 

1. Don't chew your finger nails
2. Poop flows down hill( many definitions)
3. Get paid.......When?

My own rules. 

Don't be too serious and nobody is your friend. The best advice! Diversity of clients. Someone will get mad eventually.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Back in the early 90's I used to install competion car audio systems. Some of those things could really BOOM!


Ditto! Bass biscuit! How loud is outside the car customer, lol


----------



## DueyCheatem&HoweLLC (Feb 28, 2014)

npm said:


> What I learned in this business is follow the 3 rules of a plumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the ticket.


----------

